# You Can Overcome Anything, Part 2



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

To make a comeback, to recover from an injury or to overcome any major obstacle, you have to have the right mental attitude and a certain set of belief systems. In part 2 of my interview with Dougal MacDonald, you’ll hear about the attitudes crucial to working through obstacles, the beliefs essential for overcoming setbacks [...]

*Read More...*


----------

